# Bluebird nest box plans



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Here's the pics of the Bluebird boxes that some of you asked for in the Woodpecker nest box thread. When I took the pics there was a male Bluebird singing in the tree above this box.











Build measurements for a single box cut from 1 x 6 lumber.
1 - 13" - Back
1 - 4" - Floor
4 - 9" - Left & Right sides, Front and Roof

The entry hole is 1 1/2" for Bluebirds and Tree Swallows. The entry hole is 1 1/4" for Chickadees, Nuthatches, Downy Woodpeckers and also Tufted Titmouse. The center of the hole is 7" from bottom of front board.

The right side is "hinged" so access can be gained to clean the box out. The drywall screw holds the right side shut. The hinged portion pivots on finishing nails near the top. Be sure to leave a small gap at the top to allow the side to open. I also drilled three 1/2" ventilation holes on each side. Cut a little bit off the corners of the floor to allow for drainage.

Mount the boxes on individual conduit posts. Space two boxes about 15' apart and Tree Swallows and Bluebirds will nest close to each other. The Tree Swallows will help the Bluebirds drive off house sparrows trying to take over. 

Please monitor the boxes and if a House Sparrow nests in one, remove the nest and leave the side door open for a few days until the sparrow gives up or take care of the problem with an air rifle!



I found that I can get 7 boxes from four eight foot long 1 x 6 with very little waste if boards are cut in the following order.

Board #1 - Cut six 9" and three 13" pieces.

Board #2 - Cut nine 9" and three 4" pieces.

Board #3 - Cut six 9", four 4" and two 13" pieces.

Board #4 - Cut seven 9", one 4" and two 13" pieces.



Here's a few complete boxes. The one on the left has a 1 1/4" hole for Chickadees, Nuthatches, Tufted Titmouse or Downy Woodpeckers. The center and right side have 1 1/2" holes for Bluebirds and Tree swallows. If you are trying to attract Chickadee's, put a couple inch layer of wood shavings (not sawdust) in the bottom of the box.



































































*I used scrap pieces from the bluebird and woodpecker boxes to make this feeder.* Link: Tray style feeder with roof.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)




----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice work ih! I assume the small rough holes below the entrance serves as a foothold for the birds?


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

ih,

I can tell you are a true craftsman and a dam fine Photog!

I don't want to brag, but I will, my design won a blue ribbon for a Neighbor kid eons ago. My design is way deeper than anyone elses but the '***** can still get the little ones ('****'s are nimble and devious little bastids). I use screws to fasten everything, and cut kerfs on the inside of the front board so the little babies can get a toeholt on the first trip up and out. A hint for mine, 5 degrees! I use aluminum nails for the front board (inset to the side boards) so it will open up and out. I make a wooden latch to hold the door shut. I put a line of caulk on the roof to backboard joint and I offset the front board down 3/8's or so (like you do for your side door), for ventilation (no hole drilling except the opening). I set the bottom board up 1/2 inch inside the side boards so it won't get capillary water action (like you do) and is the bottom stop for closing the door. My roof board is always wider than the side boards and I put two wood cleats on the inside to screw the roof down through the side boards without having a screw or nail in the top of the roof. I rub bar soap on the inside back edge of the roof to keep wasps from building nests inside the house.

Your design is much more affordable and efficient! Great job and I'm sure the little Bluey's appreciate it! The way I see it, anything to help those little birdies is great! I do have some older boxes on my Bluebird walk that are just like yours! 

Did I actually write this much about Bluebird houses? WTH!

O'lame Fred


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Mom poking her head out.










Mom doing a little house cleaning.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

The babies took their first flights today. Their parents have been sitting in the trees above the nest box and calling for them to come out.

It took six weeks from the time they first started building their nest to the time the babies were big enough to leave.

Here's one getting ready to make the jump to a nearby branch.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Awesome stuff. Just had a blue bird commit suicide by falling down my wood stove pipe. I feel guilty. Need to build some houses for them.


----------



## Duckmann (Aug 8, 2012)

We run 41 boxes on Crab Orchard NWR in S IL. I'd recommend cedar or poplar when building. Pine doesn't last. Hardware cloth stapled to the inside below the entrance hole allows the young to exit. Monitor weekly and clean out aftet they fledge. Some of our better locations have 6-7 successful nests per season. Our two predators are ***** and snakes. If they are persistent enough a metal cone below the house puts an end to problems.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

The inside wall has saw kerfs cut into it to allow easy climbing from the inside.

I'm not really worried about the life of the boxes, pine is cheap and I can crank out several dozen houses in an afternoon. They last five or six years if you mount them in an area they can dry out after the rain, plus I enjoy building them.

The only predator issue I've had is House Sparrows. Six males met their maker via air rifle while trying to take over the bluebirds nest box.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Steve said:


> Awesome stuff. Just had a blue bird commit suicide by falling down my wood stove pipe. I feel guilty. Need to build some houses for them.


Its a great boy scout project...hint hint. Especially if you make a kit out of them and have the boards cut to size and pilot holes drilled. At that point they just need to be screwed together.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Bump for the spring of 2014.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Be sure to baffle or use an entrance extention on all your houses. If not your just feeding predators!


----------



## Duckmann (Aug 8, 2012)

53 degrees Sunday so ran our houses for the first time this year. Mostly assessing needed repairs and possible relocations. Considering the winter most of the 41 are in pretty good shape. A week before we had 4" of sleet and a couple of nights in the low teens. As a result we found a pair of male bluebirds dead in one house. Likely scouts caught by the cold and sleet. Usually find a couple every year.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Couple questions,

Do you paint them?

What do you use for poles? Would 3/4" conduit work?

Mine typically fill up with tree swallows, is there a way to prevent this?

Thanks.


----------



## Duckmann (Aug 8, 2012)

I use 8' steel T fence posts. Drive them in 1 1/2- 2'. I use a piece of pvc jut big enough to slip over the post bolted to the back of the house. Don't paint them you just introduce potential toxins. If you use cedar, cypress or poplar it will last for years.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

How high should they be off the ground?


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

4-6 feet is fine.
You may need to deter the cats, *****, starlings and English sparrows.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

When is the best time to put BB boxes out?


----------



## Duckmann (Aug 8, 2012)

We run ours about 5 ft so either of us can see in when we do the weekly check and makes it easier when the wife needs to clean one out. Be prepared to put on a cone shield if you see signs of **** or snake depredation. Put them in an open area for best results. In answer to the previous question about swallows you can't get rid of them but if you put two houses close together you'll be likely to have them in only one of the two. Our experience is that unlike bluebirds that will have multiple nests in the house over a period of 3-4 months the swallows only next during a short period of 3-4 weeks. Bluebirds tend to nest a little earlier then back off a little while the swallows are most active then come on again and continue to nest into August around here. Probably not as late where you are due to the difference in temps in late summer.


----------



## joe c. (Dec 25, 2010)

So nice to see some color this morning! All boxes are clean and ready for blues,tree swallows.


----------



## Duckmann (Aug 8, 2012)

Our boxes are up all year. Occasionally find that they've been used for refuge in the winter.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I have one hanging out in my yard today. Time for you guys to get them built and put out.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Lucky Dog said:


> Couple questions,
> 
> Do you paint them?
> 
> ...


3/4" conduit works just fine.


----------



## Duckmann (Aug 8, 2012)

Yep, 3/4" conduit works. I use steel T-fenceposts because several of our houses are in a pasture with cattle and they like to rub on the poles. Conduit doesn't stand a chance against the cows but in most applications would be just fine. Things are pretty slow down here. Normally we'd have a fair amount of activity already but nada as of last weekend. Gonna be in the 70s the rest of the week so the bluebirds and crappie should turn on at the same time!!!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Today I had a pair going around checking out several boxes I have out.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

I put 7 boxes up last week thanks to the plans in this thread. Over the weekend the swallows showed up, no blue birds sighted yet.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

I saw my first Blue Bird of the season checking out one of my new boxes.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Lucky Dog said:


> I saw my first Blue Bird of the season checking out one of my new boxes.


Cool!


----------

